# Zagorski Strukli



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 3, 2011)

Puff pastry rolled thinly.
1 cup of feta cheese.
1 cup cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
2 eggs.
Beat the feta, cream cheese 1 egg together with white pepper, smear the mix over the pastry roll and seal, cut into  4" pieces and place in a pyrex baking dish. mix 1 egg with the sourcream and pour in the dish around the pastry not over, bake in a hot oven for about 30 mins.


----------



## Damien (Apr 3, 2011)

when you seal this pastry, is it rolled or sealed flat? Sounds good.. I may have to try this.

-Damien


----------



## Claire (Apr 3, 2011)

Is this similar to burek?  It sounds like it, and it is something I haven't made in years.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2011)

Damien you keep its sausage shape.
Claire yes its like burek, my wife makes her own strudel leaf for it but shop bought puff works ok.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 4, 2011)

Bolas:  do you serve this for dessert, or is it an appetizer?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Bolas: do you serve this for dessert, or is it an appetizer?


as a main course with french fries, its Croatian winter comfort food


----------

